# i'm getting my babies! YAY!!!



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

WA-HOO!!!!
i am FINALLY buying my baby goats! yay, yay, yay!!!
you guys can't see me now but i'm dancing!!! shake, shake, shake!!! i can;t wait to pick them up and post some pics!!! :lol: 
ya'll might get tired of my pics here soon. ha ha ha!
i am getting a female and a whether or two females. still have to talk mom into getting two females. 

"I'm so excited and I just can't hide it
I'm about to lose control and I think I like it
I'm so excited and I just can't hide it
And I know I know I know I know I know I want you"


----------



## 4-Hgoats (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome gurl!
I just got my bottle babies Friday, and they are sooo cute! lol- i know how you feel about being excited, i was the same way before i got mine. I'm a freshmen in ohio. I go to Blackriver schools if you know where that is. My babiea are alpine wethers and my brother and I are training them for pack and maybe later harness. Right now we are trying to teach them to lead with a lead rope. Please respond.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

blackriver... never heard of it. i'm in scio. it's in harrison county. teeny little town surrounded by fields and farms. i go to conotton valley jr/sr high school. 
i am so excited! they are nubian-alpine mix. yay!!! i am going to train them to pack and harness. i can't wait!!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i am picking up my babies on april 21!!! yay! i can't wait!


----------



## 4-Hgoats (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh, awesome! Like I said I already have my babies and they are just starting to loose their little horns. They are a real show to watch. They absolutley love to run. My brother and I walk them (to train them) and they run ahead of us or they follow us running. They also love to climb. If I can figure out how to post pics on here I'll post some. But anyways, maybe me and you can stay on this site and kinda help eachother out when we are having problems with training. Of course the people on here are very good at helping also. So please feel to keep in touch. By the way I have never heard of where you live either.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

only 15 more days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

only 12 more days!!!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

When you start getting excited about it, be sure to let us know


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i am very excited! lol! 
only eight more days!!!!!!


----------



## eastcoastpackers (Feb 27, 2010)

I know just how you feel!

We got our first goats end of 2008 ~ love them almost as much as my own kids 

We have nubians and alpines, and now starting with some sheep.

I am so happy for you!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

two more days!!!!!  
i am dancing right now, thank god ya'll cant see me! ha ha ha! :lol: 
two days, two days, two days!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

well, this morning mom said we will get them tomorrow becuase i'm actually supposed to be at my dad's on wed.s ... GR!!! fine! i get to school, stacy is allowed to come with me today to go get them... oh my gosh! how am i supposed to get a hold of mom when she dont have a phaone?!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

well, that makes me mad! stacy came over yesterday and we hung out there... it was nice, she doesnt get to come over alot... actually the last time she came over was two years ago... anyway, mom called the guy i'm getting them from, but he was busy and didnt call back for a while, so he still thought we were coming yesterday... well i talked to him this morning and now i have to wait until friday! it's dad's weekend but i dont care! GR!!! i cant wait any more!!!!!!!!!
dad will just have to put up with my little sisters, maybe i can stay with mom this weekend while my little siters are at dad's and go there next weekend! wow, two weekends without them! that would be amazing! i hope i can talk him into it!!!!!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Only three months 'til I get my baby... yay! ;-)

My turn to countdown ;-)


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

my wait seemed like three months! i got my goats sunday, very eventful weekend! i got a yearling (born last january) and a 14 wk old. there names are moonbeam and milky way, previously named cutty and angel. will post pics soon!!!


----------

